# Heat Transfer Vinyl on Polyester



## MilandDilDesigns (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a customer who wants heat transfer on Bisley Safetywear Jacket. The label says the fabric is polyester and cool iron on outer only is on the label. Is this type of fabric ok for heat transfer? And if so which heat transfer vinyl should I use? Specific fabric info is 94% Polyester/ 6% Elastane 310gsm with 100% Polyester Mesh Lining.

Link to exact jacket: http://www.bisleyworkwear.com.au/Soft-Shell-Jacket-With-3M-Reflective-Tape/[/URL]


----------



## HilcoAthletic (Oct 8, 2014)

Full Color print or 1 to 2 colors? and do you have your own cutter or print cut machine?


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

I use this on safety and high vis jackets .....ReflexCut Reflective EN471 Garment Film - Silver


----------



## MilandDilDesigns (Oct 8, 2014)

It's probably going to be all black lettering. I have a consumer grade Silhouette Cameo cutting machine. Not a commercial grade.


----------



## MilandDilDesigns (Oct 8, 2014)

This is what it looks like.


----------



## HilcoAthletic (Oct 8, 2014)

Go with Stahl's Premium Plus, I know you only have a consumer machine but im assuming since it has a blade it should be able to cut, you might have to dial in the settings though.


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

MilandDilDesigns said:


> It's probably going to be all black lettering. I have a consumer grade Silhouette Cameo cutting machine. Not a commercial grade.


Your silhouette can cut all garment vinyl, even thick materials such as canvas. We are in the UK and use Flex Cut vinyl. Here is an instruction sheet that comes with it, note the Cameo settings, most vinyls are roughly the same thickness so these settings are a good starting point, just do a test cut.


----------



## HilcoAthletic (Oct 8, 2014)

the Stahls premium plus has a very soft hand, great stretch and perfect for polyester that the inks wont bleed into (DONT USE ON RED) it has a very short Press time and great washability


----------



## MilandDilDesigns (Oct 8, 2014)

I wrote to the manufacturer of the jacket and got this response back:

Good afternoon Terri,
Thank you for your email and we have checked with our production team, who advise as follows –
The fabric itself can have heat transfers applied, but depending on how they are applied the heat and pressure of the application could damage the reflective tape.

Kind regards
Bisley Workwear


----------



## HilcoAthletic (Oct 8, 2014)

So what you do is "build up" the area that you going to be applying the vinyl on. Make sure the area with the design ends up higher than the reflective tape so the press doesnt touch the tape. Usually i use a layer or 2 of neoprene or even some thick cardboard layers. You will want to adjust the pressure accordingly. DO a dry run by putting the jacket on the raised up area and see if the tape falls below the edges of the raised up area, if so you should be fine. 

Always heat and pressure according to the instructions from the material manufacturer after you raised the area up enough


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

We use these to raise the work area......yolö - PTFE (Teflon) Pillows to eliminate indentations - Available in 5 sizes


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

We have used the reflective thermal transfer material from Sign Warehouse with great success on that type of jacket for a lot of jobs before.


----------



## HilcoAthletic (Oct 8, 2014)

You can use teflon pillows but i find they dont work as well as something more rigid, like a mouse pad or neoprene material. The teflon pillows are good for seams but not great for things that cant get touched by heat or they get ruined.


----------



## MilandDilDesigns (Oct 8, 2014)

So what type vinyl and where is the best if your experience to purchase? The customer brought two "I can throw away" jackets to practice on before I do the others. All I currently have is HTV from Expressions Vinyl.

There was mention of Stahls??


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Because of the spandex, I would use a stretchable vinyl. We use Stahls, but everyone has a version; Siser, Thermoflex, etc. If you're happy with the brand you use now, ask if they have a stretch vinyl.


----------



## MilandDilDesigns (Oct 8, 2014)

I think I should go with the Stahls. I found their website so I guess just order it direct from there.

Thanks!


----------



## ChemicaUS (Dec 13, 2013)

Our Reflex product line is an excellent choice for this application. We offer both safety silver and decorative colors. The standard Reflex works well with Polyester.
We also offer an AllMark Reflex for Nylon and heat-sensitive materials. 
Available from your friendly, neighborhood Chemica dealer. 

REFLEX - Reflex Colors - Heat transfer film : Chemica, foil and flock transfer, heat transfer for textiles


----------



## Sublime_Vizion (Jul 30, 2010)

We did similar jackets. We used Regular Siser EasyWeed and it worked perfectly. As mentioned before make sure you raise the area where the transfers are going to go. Also make sure the plastic on top of the reflective strips does not touch the press because they will melt. We used the corner of the press to allow those strips to fall off/outside of the press, raised the press area, and put a towel over the other strip that was under the press to help with the heat.


----------



## James aurther (Nov 1, 2014)

*WW2 German Doctor Who Coat Jacket*

Get your desire Jacket just as i got WW2 german Doctor Who coat Jacket from angeljackets.com


----------

